# :: ECS Tuning :: VW Passat B5 30v ECS Lightweight Pulleys - In Stock !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


*VW Passat B5 30v ECS Lightweight Pulleys -* 

For show or go, ECS Tuning lightweight pulleys let you bolt on good looks and performance. Not an underdrive pulley, our light aluminum pulleys for crank or power steering have the same outside diameter as stock pulleys, so they'll work with your standard serpentine belt and tensioner.

Made of high-grade aluminum, anodized for durability and corrosion resistance, these lightweight pulleys have lower mass to spool up faster than hefty cast iron originals.

Available in matte black or quick-rev silver, ECS lightweight pulleys are a great weekend project.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Ready to order! :thumbup:


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

These *will* work on Audi A4 2.8L's. :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

155VERT83 said:


> These *will* work on Audi A4 2.8L's. :beer:


 Yes sir! :thumbup:


----------

